# How to configure GMail account in Mail 6.0 behind a proxy



## Javix (Feb 20, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to configure a Mail to get it work behind a proxy? It concerns just for a GMail account for the moment. Is there any special tips for other accounts or it is the same for all the ones?

I'm on Mac OS X 10.8.2, Mail 6.2.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 20, 2013)

It could be important to talk to your IT folks. Maybe they are specifically blocking GMail access. I last worked inside a proxy at a school, and those folks didn't want GMail used at all, and that was specifically blocked by the proxy server.
In that case, there's a few tips on this page that might help you out. http://www.ehow.com/info_12179892_gmail-mail-server-blocked.html


----------

